# Posted land



## Towen (Oct 28, 2011)

After five years of coming to N.D. To hunt ducks & pheasants, this will probably be our last. The amount of posted land has increased dramatically, making it very difficult to find hunting areas and birds. Plots is a great start but areas we see are way too large for two men (no breaks), and ponds are not huntable. It appears that ND is giving in to the almighty dollar.....anyone agree?


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I do not agree they make what r called plat books just pick up 
A phone and ask u must not put much effort into hunting


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Another 1st post troller. :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

As a land owner of posted propertery I can say with out a doubt it *isn't all to do with the dollars*. 
Well maybe it is when you start to think about why you posted property in the first place. 
Some dirt bag drove his 4x4 truck across a new wheat field and cut ruts 8 inches deep. Another dirt bag to lazy to walk to a fence post to climb over jumped on the brand new fence and caused it to start sagging. Won't even call the ones who cut another fence for their dogs dirt bags. Then there was the group of dirt bags that decided the hay field was a good place to dig a fire pit and leave their garabge when they left.
What a nice Christmas tree that would be, they took the tree and we had the stump.
Won't say it is the hunters who are causeing the land closeings but the dirt bag side shure are doing a fine job of it.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Most people post no hunting or trespassing *without permission*. Not just no hunting or tresspassing, just means they want to make sure that the people going on their land arn't the aforementioned dirt bags. I allways say when you go scouting, it never hurts to have teh girlfriend make a few dozen cookies, and have a couple bottles of booze handy to give as thank you gifts, pretty soon the property owners will enjoy watching your truck drive down their lane. If your too lazy to put in some face time, then thats yoru fault.

As for the almighty dollar, some people actually like to make money.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Just keep knocking doors. Eventually someone will let you hunt. It sucks getting told no but it happens. One place I used to ask every year I was told only family members hunt here. We have lots of them out to hunt. Turns out a friend is related to that guy and lots equals 12. Even better he now has almost zero deer on his land well living any way.

I understand it is their land so do with it as you see fit. I know one person who takes a photo of your driver license and of your vehicle before you can go on his land. I am ok with that. If you are not then you can not go on. I pick up my trash and others and I tell them if there are broken fences and anything else I am not sure of.

For undercover police work, Chuck Norris pins his badge underneath his shirt, directly into his chest.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Its strange to hear people complain about posted land. During our yearly pheasant hunt out west we rarely get turned down when asking permission. I really think they just want to know who's going on their property.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Given the date you posted this it is also likely that the posting you saw was for deer hunting. Numbers were down last year and this and have prompted more owners to post thier land. Season starts next week and many landowners are trying to reduce the disturbances until then.


----------



## 2labz (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been going to ND for 11 years in a couple of different areas. I have never really had any trouble getting permission to hunt on posted property unless they only allow family to hunt. Most of the signs were up for the up-coming deer season and not waterfowl hunting. I have even found that if you stop and talk to enough people, you eventually get to know so many nice people that even the places posted for family only become available to hunt. You my have to take the family kids out with you, but good to have a guide to the property. Just taking the time to meet owners, cleaning up after your hunt, and respecting property goes a long way. A couple of little gifts as mentioned in the other post also helps. The farmers that we have got to know like to have snacks in the tractor with them. Hunting in ND is a great time. Just ask, and most of the time it will have a good outcome, unless you are one of those Dirt bags.


----------



## skyblaster42 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just came back from hunting in ND last week. We were in the McClusky area. The last time I hunted in ND was 5 years ago and it wasn't posted like it is now. We asked several farmers/landowners if we could hunt there land and were turned down each time. We were primarily duckhunting. The farmers/landowners seemed concerned about us chasing the deer off their land. Maybe that was just an excuse but I know the deerhunting season is right around the corner. We also checked out the PLOTS land and were pretty disappointed. Most of it doesn't have any potholes for waterfowl. We of course didn't get around to all of the PLOTS in the area but we did put on a lot of miles. The water level is way too high to hunt some of the pot holes without a boat. We didn't try field hunting that probably would have been more effective. We did find areas to hunt and shot ducks but it was nothing like 5 years ago. We were pretty disappointed.  I agree that the people of ND are very nice and everyone we encountered including the farmers/landowners were nice people. However if land is closed off to hunt then there is no reason to go back to ND. I know we are already planning on going to Canada next year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't come the week before deer season and the problem is eliminated.Lots of farmers and their families hunt deer.Kind of a state holiday here.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Don't come the week before deer season and the problem is eliminated.Lots of farmers and their families hunt deer.Kind of a state holiday here.


Problem "eliminated" is a bit of an overstatement as there is no doubt access is getting tougher in many areas. "Alleviated" would probably be a better word. Interesting to see NRs starting to talk about tougher access...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The last few years some landowners have gotten down right fanatical about deer hunting on their property. They are so worried about the deer being chased off their property they won't allow any hunting for anything.... even spring turkey. They are quite a few landowners along the Red River that don't allow hunters to set foot in any wooded areas. They set up blinds along the field edges and it is they only place "anyone" is allowed to set foot on the property.


----------

